# FNG here.



## BurtonBoyUK (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys and girls. Just joined this week. English guy living in Dubai.

I started snowboarding last month at Ski Dubai, Did a few lessons and I'm now loose on the slopes. Practicing my ass off.

Having a blast learning and not eating shit quite so much now. Cant wait till February and a trip to some REAL snow in Switzerland.

Thanks to everybody that chips in with great advice on this forum, really helpful to us new guys.

Cheers and happy shredding.


----------

